# Urgent CO2 Help



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've run out of CO2 stabilizer for my planted tanks, does anyone know what I can use to stop the yeast from fermenting so quickly? The bubbles are going out of control!:shock:


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Baking Soda is supposed to help but, I dunno how it will work with the pre-mixed setups. I've always run DIY and then I realized that it's either pressurized or bust.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not much you can do after the DIY fermentation process has started without losing most of it. YOu can try adding a second empty bottle and a flow regulator (simple airstone valve). This should work if the process isn't extremely fast as the second bottle can catch the excess. The problem you can run into is if it is to fast, the bottle can explode.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds like a fun time cleaning up. I've read about using a T valve with an automotive vacuum port plug (rubber) so that it will blow off before the bottle does.


----------

